# [OT] Ruby (język programowania) - opinie

## univac^

Hmm tak se ostatnio patrze na rubyego i zdaje sie interesujacy.

Jakie sa wasze opinie na jego temat?

----------

## jey

Moze napisz co to jest, dla tych co nie wiedza.

----------

## totencham

 *jey wrote:*   

> Moze napisz co to jest, dla tych co nie wiedza.

 

http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/ - pierwszy wynik w googlach.

----------

## univac^

Chyba mało kto go zna  :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Chyba mało kto go zna 

 Male OT - IMHO to juz zbyt duzo wszystkich jezykow skryptowych jest, zeby moc je poznac wszystkie i znac roznice. Bez wnikania w szczegoly jak zachowuja sie zmienne, czy petle, ciezko cos powiedziec. A o prawdziwych detalach jak sie zachowuja skrypty w jezyku XYZ - trzeba porozmawiac z kims kto przesiedzial w tym kilka lat (krocej to tak jakos.... nie widze mozliwosci poznania jezyka w stopniu zadowalajacym).

Anyway - zdaje sie, ze ruby jest wyikrozystywany jako podstawowy jezyk do pisania skryptow na rzecz kilku WM'ow  :Smile:  Jesli sie postanowisz nim zainteresowac - chetnie obejrze co mozna z jego pomoca zdzialac! (WM'y to oczywiscie nie jedyna mozliwosc wykorzystania  :Wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## univac^

Hmm, które WM'y wykorzystują rubyiego?

----------

## tomcio

Ja póki co operuję tylko C.

Tak przy okazji zadam pytanko? Warto uczyć się jezyka skryptowego, tzn. jakie on ma zastosowania w linuksie?

Jeżeli tak to pora na trudniejsze pytanie - czego się uczyć? prym wiedzie Python (przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje)...

Jest na forum jakiś specu od języków skryptowych?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## univac^

Myśle ze skryptowe są przydatne, np jak trezba napisac coś małego, wiec po co to pisac np w C jak mozna napisac w jakims skryptowym 6 razy krócej. Widze pewnie przewagi rubyiego nad pythonem.

----------

## tomcio

univac^, to weź już z łaski swojej napisz szerzej o tych przewagach rubyiego na pythonem  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Hmm, które WM'y wykorzystują rubyiego?

 

```
for i in `ls /usr/portage/x11-wm/`; do emerge -vp $i; done | grep ruby

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/kahakai-0.6.2_p20040306  -ruby +truetype -xinerama 517 kB 
```

hihihi - czyzbym sie pospieszyl?? kahakai napewno... ale myslalem ze ktorys jeszcze....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Myśle ze skryptowe są przydatne, np jak trezba napisac coś małego, wiec po co to pisac np w C jak mozna napisac w jakims skryptowym 6 razy krócej. Widze pewnie przewagi rubyiego nad pythonem.

 I teraz ja jako osoba, która programuje w Pythonie napiszę tylko tyle - zajrzyjcie na stronę: http://www.python.org/Quotes.html

----------

## civi

Ale to chyba nie jest taki całkiem język skryptowy  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

 *civi wrote:*   

> Ale to chyba nie jest taki całkiem język skryptowy 

 Python jest objektowym prekompilowanym językiem skryptowym (ruby w przyszłości też będzie prekompilowany)

----------

## rofro

ruby został już opracowany w latach osiemdzięsiątych przez japończyka. ale teraz dopiero nabrał rozgłosu za sprawą rubyonrails. jest to framework do budowania aplikacji. różni się od php że jest typu model/view/controler.

osobiście polecam bardzo fajne wprowadzenie do ruby po angielsku:

http://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/

wprowadzenie dla sceptyków (dzisiaj  pojawiło się na del.icio.us):

http://www.spinningkids.org/wiss/Hugi25.htm

aby coś więcej się dowiedzieć można przejżeć moje linki:

http://del.icio.us/rofro/ruby, http://del.icio.us/rofro/rails

lub najbardziej popularne na del.icio.us.

http://del.icio.us/popular/ruby, http://del.icio.us/popular/rails, http://del.icio.us/popular/rubyonrails.

warto także przejrzeć kategorię programming na digg.com

http://digg.com/programming

aby śledzić nowe popularne na del.cio.us przyda się taki adres:

http://populicio.us/

jeśli chcemy subskrybować kanał rss dla pewnego tagu, ale nie chcemy oglądać tych samych adresów przyda się filtr:

http://deliciousfiltered.stuhlmueller.info/

potem możemy skorzystać z czytnika rss online. np przykład bloglines.com. można przejrzeć też moje rss-y:

http://bloglines.com/public/rofro

więcej stron dotyczących del.icio.us:

katalog oparty na del.cios.us, kategoria programming: http://www.startplane.com/dir/programming

tygodniowe statystyki dla del.icio.us:

http://news.stamen.com/vox/

najbardziej popularne adresy na del.icio.us cały czas:

http://codecubed.com/map.html

wcześniej pisałem o tym na moim blogu:

http://rofro.jogger.pl/comment.php?eid=136752&startid=200507

sieć znajomości (podobna do linkedin.com) zorientowana technicznie (dużo osób wpisuje tam umiejętność ruby lub rails):

http://connection.oreilly.com/

PS. jeżeli ktoś ma wiedzę o ciekawych narzędziach niech da znać na rofrol na ytnijto gmail.com. na pewno pojawi się notka na blogu.

----------

